# Identify this female peacock cichlid?



## rajeshprasath (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone help me to identify this female peacock cichlid? I am not sure which species female is this?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sciaenochromis fryeri hybrid.


----------

